# We need a good drought.



## pitdweller (Sep 16, 2004)

I think the farmers that cant even get in the fields would even benefit.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

There is never a benefit to a drought.


----------



## pitdweller (Sep 16, 2004)

Maybe a little extreme but, somehow the the gulf express needs to shut down. 3 inches in 48 hours is extreme.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

The last thing that we need is a drought. Water is the basis of all life on earth.


----------



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

How about just a 3 week dry spell. That would help.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

I would be happy with "normal" or average weather. We have had enough rain the last 14 months. I used to love late winter/early spring fishing, last couple years it's been a pipe dream with the way the weather has been.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I never wish for or welcome a drought. A moderate rainfall to allow the earth to absorb the moisture is always welcome.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Shortdrift said:


> I never wish for or welcome a drought. A moderate rainfall to allow the earth to absorb the moisture is always welcome.


Yep, I plant a garden every year and never want a drought. We had drought conditions in the late 90's/early 2000's. Back then we did a lot of fishing for flatheads. It made cast netting suckers really easy but within a few weeks, our spots were running out of bait. Stuff was trapped in pools and not able to move freely. After a little while, fishing became tougher then with all this rain.


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

I feel like what I need - is to move  
This Ohio weather sucks. Can I get a Amen ?


----------



## Nauti cat (Nov 30, 2009)

Dragline said:


> I feel like what I need - is to move
> This Ohio weather sucks. Can I get a Amen ?


AMEN AMEN


----------



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

Yeah my basement suddenly started leaking this fall. I have a crew of contractors that said it’s been a good year for them. I never had a leak in 11 years. They have torn out all the studs and drywall and flex sealed the walls inside. They have dug the foundation all out and tarred all the block and installed drain pipes. Some of this is probably over kill but hey they are sealing it up. Let it rain I won’t care till the final bill rolls in lol.


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

DenOhio said:


> Yeah my basement suddenly started leaking this fall. I have a crew of contractors that said it’s been a good year for them. I never had a leak in 11 years. They have torn out all the studs and drywall and flex sealed the walls inside. They have dug the foundation all out and tarred all the block and installed drain pipes. Some of this is probably over kill but hey they are sealing it up. Let it rain I won’t care till the final bill rolls in lol.


im glad your doing ok buddie ! i know i stood on the fence at St C games with you didn't i ? your boy play QB at STC ?


----------



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

Tinknocker1 said:


> im glad your doing ok buddie ! i know i stood on the fence at St C games with you didn't i ? your boy play QB at STC ?


I go for another cancer check in the morning. I’m alive anyway. Yeah my boy went on to play college football for 4 years at Muskingum. Although they removed my right lung there’s a risk cancer will return. I’ve been through hell for a solid 13 months. Can’t really move around to well yet but working on it. I gotta go fish lol.


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

DenOhio said:


> I go for another cancer check in the morning. I’m alive anyway. Yeah my boy went on to play college football for 4 years at Muskingum. Although they removed my right lung there’s a risk cancer will return. I’ve been through hell for a solid 13 months. Can’t really move around to well yet but working on it. I gotta go fish lol.


your in my family's thoughts and prayers tonight buddie !


----------



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

Tinknocker1 said:


> your in my family's thoughts and prayers tonight buddie !


Thanks I’ll for sure need them buddy!


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

Denohio we will also be keeping you in our thoughts and prayers! I hate that damn disease, lost my father at a young age and hate seeing others go through it! Hope you get a positive outlook!


----------



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

BuckeyeFishin07 said:


> Denohio we will also be keeping you in our thoughts and prayers! I hate that damn disease, lost my father at a young age and hate seeing others go through it! Hope you get a positive outlook!


Awww thanks so much. I had stage 3 lung cancer and they (Cleveland Clinic) removed it. Although it’s been a rough road I’m still here. God is good all the time.


----------

